# Work Experience / Volunteering...



## Drazilek (Sep 28, 2007)

Hail,

At present I'm doing a BTEC in animal management, and part of this is 5 weeks work experience in June and July. Does anyone here know of good place to go for work experience in the field of herpetology in the UK?

I have tried some of the Zoos and as expected alot are already full, there is no pet shop in my town anymore and I seem to be finding it hard to find somewhere that has a reptile centre or any reptiles.

Better yet, anyone here able to give me a placement? 

Please help a poor man get some experience... *pouts*

-Drazilek.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

where abouts are ya, that will help you out!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i know somewhere that are desperate for hard working volunteers... but i doubt very much it is anywhere near you.. (but then again i dunno because you havent said where you are)


----------



## Drazilek (Sep 28, 2007)

Might have been an idea for me to put where I'm from, aye. lol. 
I'm from Shrewsbury, which is in the W. Midlands for those that don't know. Although I would be willing to travel anywhere, even if it meant me sleeping in a tent in a random field.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Blackpool Zoo are always looking for Work Experience, I have sent a few students there in the past!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Drazilek said:


> Hail,
> 
> At present I'm doing a BTEC in animal management, and part of this is 5 weeks work experience in June and July. Does anyone here know of good place to go for work experience in the field of herpetology in the UK?
> 
> ...


my bro and his girlfriend just did that! she did 3 different vets and he did 6 weeks at beale park which is a zoo/ farm


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Drazilek said:


> Hail,
> 
> At present I'm doing a BTEC in animal management, and part of this is 5 weeks work experience in June and July. Does anyone here know of good place to go for work experience in the field of herpetology in the UK?
> 
> ...


 
is yours a national diploma? as that is what im doing currently. 

and right now im on work experiance, as a reptile shop


----------



## Drazilek (Sep 28, 2007)

Arrr. National Diploma I'm on, been 3 years since I've been to college, so I'm stuck with all the 16 girls wanting to be vets.

Cheers for the suggestions guys. I had looked at Blackpool Zoo but not taken it further, I applied to WMSP with no luck, also applied to Chester Zoo but I haven't got my hopes up. There used to be an exotic pet store near me, however it seems to have closed down now and I'm unable to contact the owner.

-Drazilek.


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

how about us?


----------



## Rogue (May 4, 2007)

Drazilek said:


> Arrr. National Diploma I'm on, been 3 years since I've been to college, so I'm stuck with all the 16 girls wanting to be vets.
> 
> -Drazilek.


Same here dude! I'm on the same course at my college and i'm the oldest there at 22! lol All the rest are 16yr old girls, apart from 1 other guy

And if you can travel to Sheffield, Sheffield Exotics (rep store) is awesome place and will take on ANYONE for work experience! Or so my tutor says! lol


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

what about shropshire exotics? that isnt too far and they are a nice bunch up there..


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Same here dude! I'm on the same course at my college and i'm the oldest there at 22! lol All the rest are 16yr old girls, apart from 1 other guy
> 
> And if you can travel to Sheffield, Sheffield Exotics (rep store) is awesome place and will take on ANYONE for work experience! Or so my tutor says! lol


 
lol, you say that, most of us on my cousre are 17 - 22, then you have a few that are 26, and one whos in his 40's


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

Drazilek said:


> Might have been an idea for me to put where I'm from, aye. lol.
> I'm from Shrewsbury, which is in the W. Midlands for those that don't know. Although I would be willing to travel anywhere, even if it meant me sleeping in a tent in a random field.


hello.reasheath college???i did that course when i first started college.god help you all those assignments.i know theres a reptile shop near me that take on btec students its a rep and a pet shop.pm me if interested


----------

